# Shootings in gun controlled Canada...



## 2aguy

Yep.....as socialism destroys the nuclear family, young males in fatherless homes resort to violence and crime....

https://www.cbc.ca/news/canada/toronto/toronto-shootings-1.5290811


----------



## pismoe

a 'paki' I think but really not familiar so just a guess .   And 'canada' keeps importing them no matter his place of birth .


----------



## BULLDOG

2aguy said:


> Yep.....as socialism destroys the nuclear family, young males in fatherless homes resort to violence and crime....
> 
> https://www.cbc.ca/news/canada/toronto/toronto-shootings-1.5290811



And mothers continue to shoot their daughters returning from school. It's a good thing that the Good Guy with a Gun was armed, or otherwise that daughter would have gotten that hug she was after. 
Ohio woman accidentally shoots daughter surprising her from college


----------



## 2aguy

BULLDOG said:


> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yep.....as socialism destroys the nuclear family, young males in fatherless homes resort to violence and crime....
> 
> https://www.cbc.ca/news/canada/toronto/toronto-shootings-1.5290811
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And mothers continue to shoot their daughters returning from school. It's a good thing that the Good Guy with a Gun was armed, or otherwise that daughter would have gotten that hug she was after.
> Ohio woman accidentally shoots daughter surprising her from college
Click to expand...



600 million guns in private hands

17.25 million people have permits to carry guns.

Americans use their guns 1.1 million times a year to stop crime and save lives.

You found one of the tiny number of accidents....

You are an idiot.


----------



## Augustine_

What's the murder rate in Canada


----------



## pismoe

Augustine_ said:


> What's the murder rate in Canada


------------------------------------------------   Doesn't matter , USA shouldn't emulate 'canada' in any way   Auggie .


----------



## BULLDOG

2aguy said:


> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yep.....as socialism destroys the nuclear family, young males in fatherless homes resort to violence and crime....
> 
> https://www.cbc.ca/news/canada/toronto/toronto-shootings-1.5290811
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And mothers continue to shoot their daughters returning from school. It's a good thing that the Good Guy with a Gun was armed, or otherwise that daughter would have gotten that hug she was after.
> Ohio woman accidentally shoots daughter surprising her from college
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 600 million guns in private hands
> 
> 17.25 million people have permits to carry guns.
> 
> Americans use their guns 1.1 million times a year to stop crime and save lives.
> 
> You found one of the tiny number of accidents....
> 
> You are an idiot.
Click to expand...


You mean like the tiny amount of gun crime in England that you are constantly whining about?


----------



## BasicHumanUnit

London,  Birmingham, Manchester are all violent crime ridden cesspools.   You've never been there have you?
The difference in gun crime is FAR offset by stabbings, acid attacks, rapes, robberies and assaults.

Downtown NewYork City is safer.


----------



## BULLDOG

BasicHumanUnit said:


> London,  Birmingham, Manchester are all violent crime ridden cesspools.   You've never been there have you?
> The difference in gun crime is FAR offset by stabbings, acid attacks, rapes, robberies and assaults.
> 
> Downtown NewYork City is safer.



Yet gun control seems to be working just fine.


----------



## daveman

BasicHumanUnit said:


> London,  Birmingham, Manchester are all violent crime ridden cesspools.   You've never been there have you?
> The difference in gun crime is FAR offset by stabbings, acid attacks, rapes, robberies and assaults.
> 
> Downtown NewYork City is safer.


BUT PEOPLE KILLED BY GUNS ARE WAY MORE FAR DEADER THAN PEOPLE KILLED BY OTHER THINGS HA HA CHECKMAET GUN NUTS GIVE UP YOUR RIGHTS BECAUSE I SAY SO


----------



## 2aguy

Augustine_ said:


> What's the murder rate in Canada




Growing.   You guys always think that gun control keeps the murder rate low...why is that?   If criminals have guns they determine the murder rate.  In France, for example, the weapon of choice for criminal gangs is the fully automatic AK-47.....they don't use them to commit murder that often...in Britain, they have always had a low gun murder rate, before they banned guns....today?  Their police have stated to the Press that they can't stop the increasing flow of illegal guns into the country....again, their criminals have guns, they just don't use them to commit murder..


----------



## Augustine_

2aguy said:


> Growing.


Well as more guns enter circulation, of course it's going to grow


----------



## BULLDOG

2aguy said:


> Augustine_ said:
> 
> 
> 
> What's the murder rate in Canada
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Growing.   You guys always think that gun control keeps the murder rate low...why is that?   If criminals have guns they determine the murder rate.  In France, for example, the weapon of choice for criminal gangs is the fully automatic AK-47.....they don't use them to commit murder that often...in Britain, they have always had a low gun murder rate, before they banned guns....today?  Their police have stated to the Press that they can't stop the increasing flow of illegal guns into the country....again, their criminals have guns, they just don't use them to commit murder..
Click to expand...


Their gun control laws keep their murder rate low. We should do what they are doing.


----------



## 2aguy

Augustine_ said:


> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Augustine_ said:
> 
> 
> 
> Growing.
> 
> 
> 
> Well as more guns enter circulation, of course it's going to grow
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...



No.....actual experience over 26 years shows you are wrong.....

Please explain this.....

Over the last 26 years, we went from 200 million guns in private hands in the 1990s and 4.7 million people carrying guns for self defense in 1997...to close to 400-600 million guns in private hands and over 17.25  million people carrying guns for self defense in 2018...guess what happened...


--* gun murder down 49%*

*--gun crime down 75%*

*--violent crime down 72%*

Gun Homicide Rate Down 49% Since 1993 Peak; Public Unaware

Compared with 1993, the peak of U.S. gun homicides, the firearm homicide rate was 49% lower in 2010, and there were fewer deaths, even though the nation’s population grew. The victimization rate for other violent crimes with a firearm—assaults, robberies and sex crimes—was 75% lower in 2011 than in 1993. Violent non-fatal crime victimization overall (with or without a firearm) also is down markedly (72%) over two decades.


----------



## Augustine_

2aguy said:


> Augustine_ said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Augustine_ said:
> 
> 
> 
> Growing.
> 
> 
> 
> Well as more guns enter circulation, of course it's going to grow
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> No.....actual experience over 26 years shows you are wrong.....
> 
> Please explain this.....
> 
> Over the last 26 years, we went from 200 million guns in private hands in the 1990s and 4.7 million people carrying guns for self defense in 1997...to close to 400-600 million guns in private hands and over 17.25  million people carrying guns for self defense in 2018...guess what happened...
> 
> 
> --* gun murder down 49%*
> 
> *--gun crime down 75%*
> 
> *--violent crime down 72%*
> 
> Gun Homicide Rate Down 49% Since 1993 Peak; Public Unaware
> 
> Compared with 1993, the peak of U.S. gun homicides, the firearm homicide rate was 49% lower in 2010, and there were fewer deaths, even though the nation’s population grew. The victimization rate for other violent crimes with a firearm—assaults, robberies and sex crimes—was 75% lower in 2011 than in 1993. Violent non-fatal crime victimization overall (with or without a firearm) also is down markedly (72%) over two decades.
Click to expand...

Less guns per household.  By a lot.


----------



## BasicHumanUnit

BULLDOG said:


> Yet gun control seems to be working just fine.



Nope.  GUN crime is becoming the new epidemic in the UK as a2guy points out.
Hate to burst your gun grabber bubble.

The reason you believe the UK is safer is because the UK (as a policy) suppresses crime statistics.   Fact.
You need to go spend some time there.   Good luck....you'll be defenseless.


----------



## 2aguy

BULLDOG said:


> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Augustine_ said:
> 
> 
> 
> What's the murder rate in Canada
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Growing.   You guys always think that gun control keeps the murder rate low...why is that?   If criminals have guns they determine the murder rate.  In France, for example, the weapon of choice for criminal gangs is the fully automatic AK-47.....they don't use them to commit murder that often...in Britain, they have always had a low gun murder rate, before they banned guns....today?  Their police have stated to the Press that they can't stop the increasing flow of illegal guns into the country....again, their criminals have guns, they just don't use them to commit murder..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Their gun control laws keep their murder rate low. We should do what they are doing.
Click to expand...



No, their culture kept the murder rate low....now that they have Mexican drug cartels running their drug gangs, their shootings are going up....now that they have imported violent men from the 3rd world, their murder rate is going up......you don't know what you are talking about.


----------



## Augustine_

2aguy said:


> No, their culture kept the murder rate low....now that they have Mexican drug cartels running their drug gangs, their shootings are going up....


----------



## BasicHumanUnit

2aguy said:


> No.....actual experience over 26 years shows you are wrong.....
> Please explain this.....
> Over the last 26 years, we went from 200 million guns in private hands in the 1990s and 4.7 million people carrying guns for self defense in 1997...to close to 400-600 million guns in private hands and over 17.25  million people carrying guns for self defense in 2018...guess what happened...
> --* gun murder down 49%
> --gun crime down 75%
> --violent crime down 72%*
> Gun Homicide Rate Down 49% Since 1993 Peak; Public Unaware
> Compared with 1993, the peak of U.S. gun homicides, the firearm homicide rate was 49% lower in 2010, and there were fewer deaths, even though the nation’s population grew. The victimization rate for other violent crimes with a firearm—assaults, robberies and sex crimes—was 75% lower in 2011 than in 1993. Violent non-fatal crime victimization overall (with or without a firearm) also is down markedly (72%) over two decades.



They can't.
Gun grabbers and liberty snatchers  are hyper allergic to facts.

But they love to hug and hump dictators boots.


----------



## 2aguy

Augustine_ said:


> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Augustine_ said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Augustine_ said:
> 
> 
> 
> Growing.
> 
> 
> 
> Well as more guns enter circulation, of course it's going to grow
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> No.....actual experience over 26 years shows you are wrong.....
> 
> Please explain this.....
> 
> Over the last 26 years, we went from 200 million guns in private hands in the 1990s and 4.7 million people carrying guns for self defense in 1997...to close to 400-600 million guns in private hands and over 17.25  million people carrying guns for self defense in 2018...guess what happened...
> 
> 
> --* gun murder down 49%*
> 
> *--gun crime down 75%*
> 
> *--violent crime down 72%*
> 
> Gun Homicide Rate Down 49% Since 1993 Peak; Public Unaware
> 
> Compared with 1993, the peak of U.S. gun homicides, the firearm homicide rate was 49% lower in 2010, and there were fewer deaths, even though the nation’s population grew. The victimization rate for other violent crimes with a firearm—assaults, robberies and sex crimes—was 75% lower in 2011 than in 1993. Violent non-fatal crime victimization overall (with or without a firearm) also is down markedly (72%) over two decades.
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Less guns per household.  By a lot.
Click to expand...



No....again, you are wrong...

UPDATED: Correcting Gun Control false claims about "America’s unique gun violence problem" and "How to Reduce Shootings" - Crime Prevention Research Center

“32% of households have guns”

In another example of bias, the Times claims that only 32% of American households own guns.  That number comes from the General Social Survey (GSS), but it is an outlier. * A March 2018 poll by NBC News and the Wall Street Journal estimates that 47% of households own guns, with another 3% declining to answer. * A Monmouth University Poll on March 2-5, 2018 asked: “Do you or anyone in your household own a gun, rifle, or pistol?”  With 46% saying “yes” and another 7% unsure or refusing to answer, it is quite plausible that half of all households own guns.


----------



## 2aguy

Augustine_ said:


> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> No, their culture kept the murder rate low....now that they have Mexican drug cartels running their drug gangs, their shootings are going up....
Click to expand...



Laugh all you want...their culture is changing and their increasing violence is a result.


----------



## BULLDOG

2aguy said:


> Augustine_ said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Augustine_ said:
> 
> 
> 
> Growing.
> 
> 
> 
> Well as more guns enter circulation, of course it's going to grow
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> No.....actual experience over 26 years shows you are wrong.....
> 
> Please explain this.....
> 
> Over the last 26 years, we went from 200 million guns in private hands in the 1990s and 4.7 million people carrying guns for self defense in 1997...to close to 400-600 million guns in private hands and over 17.25  million people carrying guns for self defense in 2018...guess what happened...
> 
> 
> --* gun murder down 49%*
> 
> *--gun crime down 75%*
> 
> *--violent crime down 72%*
> 
> Gun Homicide Rate Down 49% Since 1993 Peak; Public Unaware
> 
> Compared with 1993, the peak of U.S. gun homicides, the firearm homicide rate was 49% lower in 2010, and there were fewer deaths, even though the nation’s population grew. The victimization rate for other violent crimes with a firearm—assaults, robberies and sex crimes—was 75% lower in 2011 than in 1993. Violent non-fatal crime victimization overall (with or without a firearm) also is down markedly (72%) over two decades.
Click to expand...


They kill a few each year. We kill 10s of thousands. We should do what they are doing.


----------



## Augustine_

2aguy said:


> Augustine_ said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Augustine_ said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Augustine_ said:
> 
> 
> 
> Growing.
> 
> 
> 
> Well as more guns enter circulation, of course it's going to grow
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> No.....actual experience over 26 years shows you are wrong.....
> 
> Please explain this.....
> 
> Over the last 26 years, we went from 200 million guns in private hands in the 1990s and 4.7 million people carrying guns for self defense in 1997...to close to 400-600 million guns in private hands and over 17.25  million people carrying guns for self defense in 2018...guess what happened...
> 
> 
> --* gun murder down 49%*
> 
> *--gun crime down 75%*
> 
> *--violent crime down 72%*
> 
> Gun Homicide Rate Down 49% Since 1993 Peak; Public Unaware
> 
> Compared with 1993, the peak of U.S. gun homicides, the firearm homicide rate was 49% lower in 2010, and there were fewer deaths, even though the nation’s population grew. The victimization rate for other violent crimes with a firearm—assaults, robberies and sex crimes—was 75% lower in 2011 than in 1993. Violent non-fatal crime victimization overall (with or without a firearm) also is down markedly (72%) over two decades.
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Less guns per household.  By a lot.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> No....again, you are wrong...
> 
> UPDATED: Correcting Gun Control false claims about "America’s unique gun violence problem" and "How to Reduce Shootings" - Crime Prevention Research Center
> 
> “32% of households have guns”
> 
> In another example of bias, the Times claims that only 32% of American households own guns.  That number comes from the General Social Survey (GSS), but it is an outlier. * A March 2018 poll by NBC News and the Wall Street Journal estimates that 47% of households own guns, with another 3% declining to answer. * A Monmouth University Poll on March 2-5, 2018 asked: “Do you or anyone in your household own a gun, rifle, or pistol?”  With 46% saying “yes” and another 7% unsure or refusing to answer, it is quite plausible that half of all households own guns.
Click to expand...

Fraudulent source admitting their entire argument is based on assumptions.  Truth is while gun nuts are stockpiling more and more, there are less households with guns, and as a result of gun nut flooding there are more guns unaccounted for in the streets.


----------



## BULLDOG

BasicHumanUnit said:


> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> No.....actual experience over 26 years shows you are wrong.....
> Please explain this.....
> Over the last 26 years, we went from 200 million guns in private hands in the 1990s and 4.7 million people carrying guns for self defense in 1997...to close to 400-600 million guns in private hands and over 17.25  million people carrying guns for self defense in 2018...guess what happened...
> --* gun murder down 49%
> --gun crime down 75%
> --violent crime down 72%*
> Gun Homicide Rate Down 49% Since 1993 Peak; Public Unaware
> Compared with 1993, the peak of U.S. gun homicides, the firearm homicide rate was 49% lower in 2010, and there were fewer deaths, even though the nation’s population grew. The victimization rate for other violent crimes with a firearm—assaults, robberies and sex crimes—was 75% lower in 2011 than in 1993. Violent non-fatal crime victimization overall (with or without a firearm) also is down markedly (72%) over two decades.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They can't.
> Gun grabbers and liberty snatchers  are hyper allergic to facts.
> 
> But they love to hug and hump dictators boots.
Click to expand...


You mean like our orange wanna be dictator who threatened to withhold aid unless a foreign government could produce dirt on his political opponent? You mean that kind of dictator?


----------



## Augustine_

2aguy said:


> Augustine_ said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> No, their culture kept the murder rate low....now that they have Mexican drug cartels running their drug gangs, their shootings are going up....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Laugh all you want...their culture is changing and their increasing violence is a result.
Click to expand...

Oooooh so this whole thread is a just a veiled argument against brown people.  Gotcha.


----------



## BULLDOG

Augustine_ said:


> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Augustine_ said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> No, their culture kept the murder rate low....now that they have Mexican drug cartels running their drug gangs, their shootings are going up....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Laugh all you want...their culture is changing and their increasing violence is a result.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oooooh so this whole thread is a just a veiled argument against brown people.  Gotcha.
Click to expand...


Not veiled very much.


----------



## 2aguy

Augustine_ said:


> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Augustine_ said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Augustine_ said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well as more guns enter circulation, of course it's going to grow
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> No.....actual experience over 26 years shows you are wrong.....
> 
> Please explain this.....
> 
> Over the last 26 years, we went from 200 million guns in private hands in the 1990s and 4.7 million people carrying guns for self defense in 1997...to close to 400-600 million guns in private hands and over 17.25  million people carrying guns for self defense in 2018...guess what happened...
> 
> 
> --* gun murder down 49%*
> 
> *--gun crime down 75%*
> 
> *--violent crime down 72%*
> 
> Gun Homicide Rate Down 49% Since 1993 Peak; Public Unaware
> 
> Compared with 1993, the peak of U.S. gun homicides, the firearm homicide rate was 49% lower in 2010, and there were fewer deaths, even though the nation’s population grew. The victimization rate for other violent crimes with a firearm—assaults, robberies and sex crimes—was 75% lower in 2011 than in 1993. Violent non-fatal crime victimization overall (with or without a firearm) also is down markedly (72%) over two decades.
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Less guns per household.  By a lot.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> No....again, you are wrong...
> 
> UPDATED: Correcting Gun Control false claims about "America’s unique gun violence problem" and "How to Reduce Shootings" - Crime Prevention Research Center
> 
> “32% of households have guns”
> 
> In another example of bias, the Times claims that only 32% of American households own guns.  That number comes from the General Social Survey (GSS), but it is an outlier. * A March 2018 poll by NBC News and the Wall Street Journal estimates that 47% of households own guns, with another 3% declining to answer. * A Monmouth University Poll on March 2-5, 2018 asked: “Do you or anyone in your household own a gun, rifle, or pistol?”  With 46% saying “yes” and another 7% unsure or refusing to answer, it is quite plausible that half of all households own guns.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Fraudulent source admitting their entire argument is based on assumptions.  Truth is while gun nuts are stockpiling more and more, there are less households with guns, and as a result of gun nut flooding there are more guns unaccounted for in the streets.
Click to expand...



Boy, you really are just another dumb anti-gunner......you know....were all stocked up on anti-gunner doofuses......


----------



## pismoe

BULLDOG said:


> BasicHumanUnit said:
> 
> 
> 
> London,  Birmingham, Manchester are all violent crime ridden cesspools.   You've never been there have you?
> The difference in gun crime is FAR offset by stabbings, acid attacks, rapes, robberies and assaults.
> 
> Downtown NewYork City is safer.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yet gun control seems to be working just fine.
Click to expand...

-----------------------------------------   and the 'english subjects' are 'subject' waiting to be stabbed and murdered   Bulldog .


----------



## 2aguy

BULLDOG said:


> BasicHumanUnit said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> No.....actual experience over 26 years shows you are wrong.....
> Please explain this.....
> Over the last 26 years, we went from 200 million guns in private hands in the 1990s and 4.7 million people carrying guns for self defense in 1997...to close to 400-600 million guns in private hands and over 17.25  million people carrying guns for self defense in 2018...guess what happened...
> --* gun murder down 49%
> --gun crime down 75%
> --violent crime down 72%*
> Gun Homicide Rate Down 49% Since 1993 Peak; Public Unaware
> Compared with 1993, the peak of U.S. gun homicides, the firearm homicide rate was 49% lower in 2010, and there were fewer deaths, even though the nation’s population grew. The victimization rate for other violent crimes with a firearm—assaults, robberies and sex crimes—was 75% lower in 2011 than in 1993. Violent non-fatal crime victimization overall (with or without a firearm) also is down markedly (72%) over two decades.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They can't.
> Gun grabbers and liberty snatchers  are hyper allergic to facts.
> 
> But they love to hug and hump dictators boots.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You mean like our orange wanna be dictator who threatened to withhold aid unless a foreign government could produce dirt on his political opponent? You mean that kind of dictator?
Click to expand...



And yet, that didn't happen......


----------



## Augustine_

2aguy said:


> Augustine_ said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Augustine_ said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No.....actual experience over 26 years shows you are wrong.....
> 
> Please explain this.....
> 
> Over the last 26 years, we went from 200 million guns in private hands in the 1990s and 4.7 million people carrying guns for self defense in 1997...to close to 400-600 million guns in private hands and over 17.25  million people carrying guns for self defense in 2018...guess what happened...
> 
> 
> --* gun murder down 49%*
> 
> *--gun crime down 75%*
> 
> *--violent crime down 72%*
> 
> Gun Homicide Rate Down 49% Since 1993 Peak; Public Unaware
> 
> Compared with 1993, the peak of U.S. gun homicides, the firearm homicide rate was 49% lower in 2010, and there were fewer deaths, even though the nation’s population grew. The victimization rate for other violent crimes with a firearm—assaults, robberies and sex crimes—was 75% lower in 2011 than in 1993. Violent non-fatal crime victimization overall (with or without a firearm) also is down markedly (72%) over two decades.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Less guns per household.  By a lot.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> No....again, you are wrong...
> 
> UPDATED: Correcting Gun Control false claims about "America’s unique gun violence problem" and "How to Reduce Shootings" - Crime Prevention Research Center
> 
> “32% of households have guns”
> 
> In another example of bias, the Times claims that only 32% of American households own guns.  That number comes from the General Social Survey (GSS), but it is an outlier. * A March 2018 poll by NBC News and the Wall Street Journal estimates that 47% of households own guns, with another 3% declining to answer. * A Monmouth University Poll on March 2-5, 2018 asked: “Do you or anyone in your household own a gun, rifle, or pistol?”  With 46% saying “yes” and another 7% unsure or refusing to answer, it is quite plausible that half of all households own guns.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Fraudulent source admitting their entire argument is based on assumptions.  Truth is while gun nuts are stockpiling more and more, there are less households with guns, and as a result of gun nut flooding there are more guns unaccounted for in the streets.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Boy, you really are just another dumb anti-gunner......you know....were all stocked up on anti-gunner doofuses......
Click to expand...

Obviously not.  I wonder how many more hours until the next mass shooting.


----------



## 2aguy

Augustine_ said:


> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Augustine_ said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Augustine_ said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> No.....actual experience over 26 years shows you are wrong.....
> 
> Please explain this.....
> 
> Over the last 26 years, we went from 200 million guns in private hands in the 1990s and 4.7 million people carrying guns for self defense in 1997...to close to 400-600 million guns in private hands and over 17.25  million people carrying guns for self defense in 2018...guess what happened...
> 
> 
> --* gun murder down 49%*
> 
> *--gun crime down 75%*
> 
> *--violent crime down 72%*
> 
> Gun Homicide Rate Down 49% Since 1993 Peak; Public Unaware
> 
> Compared with 1993, the peak of U.S. gun homicides, the firearm homicide rate was 49% lower in 2010, and there were fewer deaths, even though the nation’s population grew. The victimization rate for other violent crimes with a firearm—assaults, robberies and sex crimes—was 75% lower in 2011 than in 1993. Violent non-fatal crime victimization overall (with or without a firearm) also is down markedly (72%) over two decades.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Less guns per household.  By a lot.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> No....again, you are wrong...
> 
> UPDATED: Correcting Gun Control false claims about "America’s unique gun violence problem" and "How to Reduce Shootings" - Crime Prevention Research Center
> 
> “32% of households have guns”
> 
> In another example of bias, the Times claims that only 32% of American households own guns.  That number comes from the General Social Survey (GSS), but it is an outlier. * A March 2018 poll by NBC News and the Wall Street Journal estimates that 47% of households own guns, with another 3% declining to answer. * A Monmouth University Poll on March 2-5, 2018 asked: “Do you or anyone in your household own a gun, rifle, or pistol?”  With 46% saying “yes” and another 7% unsure or refusing to answer, it is quite plausible that half of all households own guns.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Fraudulent source admitting their entire argument is based on assumptions.  Truth is while gun nuts are stockpiling more and more, there are less households with guns, and as a result of gun nut flooding there are more guns unaccounted for in the streets.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Boy, you really are just another dumb anti-gunner......you know....were all stocked up on anti-gunner doofuses......
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Obviously not.  I wonder how many more hours until the next mass shooting.
Click to expand...



How many hours till the next law abiding American uses a gun to save a life....Americans use their legal guns 1.1 million times a year to stop violent rapes, robberies and murder.....saving lives....this, according to the Centers for Disease Control.


----------



## pismoe

its really simple as both 'gov' and Bulldog and Beto types know and understand the true purpose of Americans being armed with efficient and effective guns and Small Arms owned by Americans and they don't like that reality .


----------



## BULLDOG

pismoe said:


> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BasicHumanUnit said:
> 
> 
> 
> London,  Birmingham, Manchester are all violent crime ridden cesspools.   You've never been there have you?
> The difference in gun crime is FAR offset by stabbings, acid attacks, rapes, robberies and assaults.
> 
> Downtown NewYork City is safer.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yet gun control seems to be working just fine.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> -----------------------------------------   and the 'english subjects' are 'subject' waiting to be stabbed and murdered   Bulldog .
Click to expand...


How long have you had these hallucinations?


----------



## Augustine_

2aguy said:


> Augustine_ said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Augustine_ said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Augustine_ said:
> 
> 
> 
> Less guns per household.  By a lot.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No....again, you are wrong...
> 
> UPDATED: Correcting Gun Control false claims about "America’s unique gun violence problem" and "How to Reduce Shootings" - Crime Prevention Research Center
> 
> “32% of households have guns”
> 
> In another example of bias, the Times claims that only 32% of American households own guns.  That number comes from the General Social Survey (GSS), but it is an outlier. * A March 2018 poll by NBC News and the Wall Street Journal estimates that 47% of households own guns, with another 3% declining to answer. * A Monmouth University Poll on March 2-5, 2018 asked: “Do you or anyone in your household own a gun, rifle, or pistol?”  With 46% saying “yes” and another 7% unsure or refusing to answer, it is quite plausible that half of all households own guns.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Fraudulent source admitting their entire argument is based on assumptions.  Truth is while gun nuts are stockpiling more and more, there are less households with guns, and as a result of gun nut flooding there are more guns unaccounted for in the streets.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Boy, you really are just another dumb anti-gunner......you know....were all stocked up on anti-gunner doofuses......
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Obviously not.  I wonder how many more hours until the next mass shooting.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> How many hours till the next law abiding American uses a gun to save a life....Americans use their legal guns 1.1 million times a year to stop violent rapes, robberies and murder.....saving lives....this, according to the Centers for Disease Control.
Click to expand...

They also have lots of statistics you hate about guns.  I'll side with the countries that embrace gun control and have faaaar smaller rates of gun crime and homicide than we do.


----------



## C_Clayton_Jones

2aguy said:


> Yep.....as socialism destroys the nuclear family, young males in fatherless homes resort to violence and crime....
> 
> https://www.cbc.ca/news/canada/toronto/toronto-shootings-1.5290811


This fails as a false comparison fallacy, _post hoc_ fallacy, and confirmation bias fallacy – it’s a sophistry hat trick.


----------



## BULLDOG

2aguy said:


> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BasicHumanUnit said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> No.....actual experience over 26 years shows you are wrong.....
> Please explain this.....
> Over the last 26 years, we went from 200 million guns in private hands in the 1990s and 4.7 million people carrying guns for self defense in 1997...to close to 400-600 million guns in private hands and over 17.25  million people carrying guns for self defense in 2018...guess what happened...
> --* gun murder down 49%
> --gun crime down 75%
> --violent crime down 72%*
> Gun Homicide Rate Down 49% Since 1993 Peak; Public Unaware
> Compared with 1993, the peak of U.S. gun homicides, the firearm homicide rate was 49% lower in 2010, and there were fewer deaths, even though the nation’s population grew. The victimization rate for other violent crimes with a firearm—assaults, robberies and sex crimes—was 75% lower in 2011 than in 1993. Violent non-fatal crime victimization overall (with or without a firearm) also is down markedly (72%) over two decades.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They can't.
> Gun grabbers and liberty snatchers  are hyper allergic to facts.
> 
> But they love to hug and hump dictators boots.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You mean like our orange wanna be dictator who threatened to withhold aid unless a foreign government could produce dirt on his political opponent? You mean that kind of dictator?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> And yet, that didn't happen......
Click to expand...


Typical gun nut Trump supporter. You lie almost as much as he does.


----------



## 2aguy

Augustine_ said:


> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Augustine_ said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Augustine_ said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> No....again, you are wrong...
> 
> UPDATED: Correcting Gun Control false claims about "America’s unique gun violence problem" and "How to Reduce Shootings" - Crime Prevention Research Center
> 
> “32% of households have guns”
> 
> In another example of bias, the Times claims that only 32% of American households own guns.  That number comes from the General Social Survey (GSS), but it is an outlier. * A March 2018 poll by NBC News and the Wall Street Journal estimates that 47% of households own guns, with another 3% declining to answer. * A Monmouth University Poll on March 2-5, 2018 asked: “Do you or anyone in your household own a gun, rifle, or pistol?”  With 46% saying “yes” and another 7% unsure or refusing to answer, it is quite plausible that half of all households own guns.
> 
> 
> 
> Fraudulent source admitting their entire argument is based on assumptions.  Truth is while gun nuts are stockpiling more and more, there are less households with guns, and as a result of gun nut flooding there are more guns unaccounted for in the streets.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Boy, you really are just another dumb anti-gunner......you know....were all stocked up on anti-gunner doofuses......
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Obviously not.  I wonder how many more hours until the next mass shooting.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> How many hours till the next law abiding American uses a gun to save a life....Americans use their legal guns 1.1 million times a year to stop violent rapes, robberies and murder.....saving lives....this, according to the Centers for Disease Control.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They also have lots of statistics you hate about guns.  I'll side with the countries that embrace gun control and have faaaar smaller rates of gun crime and homicide than we do.
Click to expand...



You really think that crime stays the same?  You are really dumb.


----------



## 2aguy

Augustine_ said:


> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Augustine_ said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Augustine_ said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> No....again, you are wrong...
> 
> UPDATED: Correcting Gun Control false claims about "America’s unique gun violence problem" and "How to Reduce Shootings" - Crime Prevention Research Center
> 
> “32% of households have guns”
> 
> In another example of bias, the Times claims that only 32% of American households own guns.  That number comes from the General Social Survey (GSS), but it is an outlier. * A March 2018 poll by NBC News and the Wall Street Journal estimates that 47% of households own guns, with another 3% declining to answer. * A Monmouth University Poll on March 2-5, 2018 asked: “Do you or anyone in your household own a gun, rifle, or pistol?”  With 46% saying “yes” and another 7% unsure or refusing to answer, it is quite plausible that half of all households own guns.
> 
> 
> 
> Fraudulent source admitting their entire argument is based on assumptions.  Truth is while gun nuts are stockpiling more and more, there are less households with guns, and as a result of gun nut flooding there are more guns unaccounted for in the streets.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Boy, you really are just another dumb anti-gunner......you know....were all stocked up on anti-gunner doofuses......
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Obviously not.  I wonder how many more hours until the next mass shooting.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> How many hours till the next law abiding American uses a gun to save a life....Americans use their legal guns 1.1 million times a year to stop violent rapes, robberies and murder.....saving lives....this, according to the Centers for Disease Control.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They also have lots of statistics you hate about guns.  I'll side with the countries that embrace gun control and have faaaar smaller rates of gun crime and homicide than we do.
Click to expand...



No, they really don't....

https://www.nap.edu/read/18319/chapter/1#ii


_Defensive Use of Guns_
Defensive use of guns by crime victims is a common occurrence, although the exact number remains disputed (Cook and Ludwig, 1996; Kleck, 2001a). Almost all national survey estimates indicate that defensive gun uses by victims are at least as common as offensive uses by criminals, with estimates of annual uses ranging from about 500,000 to more than 3 million (Kleck, 2001a),
-------


----------



## Augustine_

2aguy said:


> You really think that crime stays the same?


I never said that.  Are you okay?  What does that even mean?


----------



## Bruce_T_Laney

2aguy said:


> Yep.....as socialism destroys the nuclear family, young males in fatherless homes resort to violence and crime....
> 
> https://www.cbc.ca/news/canada/toronto/toronto-shootings-1.5290811



Actually Trudeau is running on making gun control stricter in Canada, so many do not know the laws up there and should read up on them...


----------



## pismoe

Bruce_T_Laney said:


> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yep.....as socialism destroys the nuclear family, young males in fatherless homes resort to violence and crime....
> 
> https://www.cbc.ca/news/canada/toronto/toronto-shootings-1.5290811
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Actually Trudeau is running on making gun control stricter in Canada, so many do not know the laws up there and should read up on them...
Click to expand...

-----------------------------   I might've said similar as I just saw that STRICTER gun law news in 'canada' just this morning on FOX   'Bruce


----------



## BasicHumanUnit

2aguy said:


> How many hours till the next law abiding American uses a gun to save a life....Americans use their legal guns 1.1 million times a year to stop violent rapes, robberies and murder.....saving lives....this, according to the Centers for Disease Control.



True.

So it has to be surmised that Bulldog, Augustine, CCJ and all the other Dictator boot lickers *really* enjoy seeing women raped and victimized in the UK and Australia.
I mean really,....in the UK rapist KNOW that their victims aren't armed so it's easy pickins, unlike the US where the biggest brutal rapist can be taken down by a 95 lb armed woman.   They must HATE that fact. 

  The question is why do they enjoy knowing that so many women will be victimized?


----------



## BasicHumanUnit

pismoe said:


> -----------------------------   I might've said similar as I just saw that STRICTER gun law news in 'canada' just this morning on FOX   'Bruce



When Leftist have finished turning  the US into another broken, weak Western nation, having defunded the military, bankrupted America with delusions of free everything and killed patriotism (like they already accomplished in the UK and all other western Nations) then China will rise up and start taking the West one by one......and the ONLY thing that will help spare the US from China's goal of global domination and it's One Road, One Path Doctrine is that too many Americans will still be armed in spite of the Left.

China will especially cleanse the world of Leftists because of their Liberalism.  But Christians won't do much better.


----------



## pismoe

well , the USA is BUILT .  All that needed is to populate it with 'subjects'  .


----------



## BasicHumanUnit

Augustine_ said:


> Obviously not.  I wonder how many more hours until the next mass shooting.



Hard to say....but go ask the DNC.....cause it's always leftists and Killary Huggers doing all the shootin'

Ya know, facts R facts....if it wasn't for Leftist angry murderers this nation would have no gun violence problem.

Rednecks go target shooting.......Leftists shoot each other mostly.   How smart is that?

The question is.....why are Leftist committing so many murders?   what's WRONG with them?


----------



## BULLDOG

BasicHumanUnit said:


> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> How many hours till the next law abiding American uses a gun to save a life....Americans use their legal guns 1.1 million times a year to stop violent rapes, robberies and murder.....saving lives....this, according to the Centers for Disease Control.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> True.
> 
> So it has to be surmised that Bulldog, Augustine, CCJ and all the other Dictator boot lickers *really* enjoy seeing women raped and victimized in the UK and Australia.
> I mean really,....in the UK rapist KNOW that their victims aren't armed so it's easy pickins, unlike the US where the biggest brutal rapist can be taken down by a 95 lb armed woman.   They must HATE that fact.
> 
> The question is why do they enjoy knowing that so many women will be victimized?
Click to expand...


I'm amazed at how vile and twisted your imagination is to imagine such things. If you are so mentally defective till you can't help it, I feel sorry for you, but I suspect you are just that hateful.


----------



## BasicHumanUnit

Have any of you guys seen that new "Dear SanFrancisco" NRA ad ???

It's AWESOME !!!

I love it !!!!


----------



## BasicHumanUnit

BULLDOG said:


> I'm amazed at how vile and twisted your imagination is to imagine such things. If you are so mentally defective till you can't help it, I feel sorry for you, but I suspect you are just that hateful.



Me?   Are you really THAT dense ?

I'm amazed at how far you and your kind will go to put women at risk.

Crimes against women in the UK far outstrips crimes against women in the USA.
Reason?   People like you making it impossible for 95 lb women to have a gun in the home to defnd themselves and their little children...making crimes against them easy.
So YES !!!  Your stupidity is putting women (AND CHILDREN) at risk and assuring they are victims of brutal crimes.

Congrats.   You are a misogynist.  And apparently don't care if children are harmed either.


----------



## daveman

BULLDOG said:


> BasicHumanUnit said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> How many hours till the next law abiding American uses a gun to save a life....Americans use their legal guns 1.1 million times a year to stop violent rapes, robberies and murder.....saving lives....this, according to the Centers for Disease Control.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> True.
> 
> So it has to be surmised that Bulldog, Augustine, CCJ and all the other Dictator boot lickers *really* enjoy seeing women raped and victimized in the UK and Australia.
> I mean really,....in the UK rapist KNOW that their victims aren't armed so it's easy pickins, unlike the US where the biggest brutal rapist can be taken down by a 95 lb armed woman.   They must HATE that fact.
> 
> The question is why do they enjoy knowing that so many women will be victimized?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm amazed at how vile and twisted your imagination is to imagine such things. If you are so mentally defective till you can't help it, I feel sorry for you, but I suspect you are just that hateful.
Click to expand...

Gun control disarms only the law-abiding.  It does not disarm criminals.

The way I see it, there are two explanations for your gun-grabbing:

1.  You don't care about law-abiding victims of armed criminals.

2.  You really do believe criminals will obey new gun laws.

Which is it?


----------



## BasicHumanUnit

daveman said:


> Gun control disarms only the law-abiding.  It does not disarm criminals.
> The way I see it, there are two explanations for your gun-grabbing:
> 1.  You don't care about law-abiding victims of armed criminals.
> 2.  You really do believe criminals will obey new gun laws.
> Which is it?



You forgot 3......

3). They REALLY hate women (and children) and like to see them victimized (could also account for their support of open borders)......just sayin'


----------



## daveman

BasicHumanUnit said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> Gun control disarms only the law-abiding.  It does not disarm criminals.
> The way I see it, there are two explanations for your gun-grabbing:
> 1.  You don't care about law-abiding victims of armed criminals.
> 2.  You really do believe criminals will obey new gun laws.
> Which is it?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You forgot 3......
> 
> 3). They REALLY hate women (and children) and like to see them victimized (could also account for their support of open borders)......just sayin'
Click to expand...

That's certainly a possibility...and one borne of not just stupidity, but sheer evil.


----------



## Nosmo King

2aguy said:


> Yep.....as socialism destroys the nuclear family, young males in fatherless homes resort to violence and crime....
> 
> https://www.cbc.ca/news/canada/toronto/toronto-shootings-1.5290811


A frequent occurrence in Canada is it?


----------

